# Automatic website redirect for mobile devices



## goldenrat (May 12, 2005)

I have a website and many people access it using mobile devices like BlackBerrys. I have my site designed with frames but the main frame page is designed to operate as a stand alone. Long story short, is there a code I can put on my index page, which is a splash landing page that will automatically identify its a mobile device accessing the site and redirect it to the non-frame page? Sites like yahoo and ebay, they know your on a mobile device and go to a separate page rather than the normal page.

For referrence, my site is:
www.jalr.org


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

I haven't tried it, but it looks like there is an open source solution to this available in several languages (php, asp, javascript, etc.): http://detectmobilebrowser.com/


----------

